

Republican and Democratic Party Platforms in XML - luigi
https://github.com/tauberer/party-platforms

======
davidw
Politics with markup is still politics, and is probably best left to other
sites.

------
mrspandex
I wanted two XML files defining issues and stances which I could do a diff on
or as the basis of some application. This is just glorified HTML.

~~~
dugmartin
The problem is any XML schema would be influenced by the opinions of the
creator of the schema so you couldn't do a diff and get equally weighted
values.

